# TGR forum



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I went over there to seek some guidance and aska question about an old friends business. I signed up a week ago today, and when I try post on a thread it indicates I'm not authorized. I know many of you frequent that forum because your user names are the same. What the hell do I need to get the ability to post a ?

I'll ask the question here. Is H20 still in business and have any of you used Dean and his team? 

Thanks for your guidance. I'm old and not as savy as my seven year old on the computer!


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Call Chris at Confluence for more info on H2o*

Hey Canada,

Call confluence Kayaks at 303-433-3676 and ask for chris.
He has Guided for Dean at H2o for many seasons.

he is headed up there again in February, sure he can fill you in.

jk


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks.*

I'm looking for customer testimonials, but that will work. On TGR, they had a thread on Alaska, and his business did not come up. That seemed weird to me in that the demographic they are targeting would seem to be young to mid aged men that would frequent that site. From what I am gathering on the Web, doing some camps at the Bird and business as usual in AK.

Your awesome!


----------

